# Permanent residency query no one seems to know?



## ca.migrate (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello,

I have been studying in italy for over 4 years and wanted to know if i can apply for permanent residency as being a student for 5 years in italy.

Tried searching and speaking to people but no one seems to know the correct answer, do i need to be working in order to apply fr PR?

anyone having an answer would be great.

Ciao


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

You would need a visa that allows for permanent residency. A student visa does not. And you would have to apply for that visa in your country of origin.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Try the .gov.uk website Living in Italy


----------

